# Roof Issues - Meeting with Contractor



## HankRoof (Sep 11, 2021)

I had my roof done two days ago and intend on having a meeting with the contractor to discuss items that I feel may be issues. I was hoping to understand:

are all items that I've raised legitimate issues or am I being too picky?
is it reasonable / possible for them to be fixed?
best way to proceed in the discussion of these issues with the contractor

*Images*:


http://imgur.com/a/RpPYJKY


*Background Info:*

the home is 15 years old and located in Ontario Canada ( average snowfall of 200cm / 78" per year)
slope of roof is 12:12 (45 degree angle)
the weather today was sunny and 20C / 68F. I had spoken with the contractor about the uneven appearance of the roof and he stated that it will level out and seal after some hot weather. There may be a marginal improvement.
No payment for the work has been made yet but full payment is being requested.
Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like standard "three guys in a truck" quality, all the issues you pointed out are valid. And the "racking" method they used (pic 3) could also void your manufacturers warranty. be interested to here what they have to say, and wish you success in getting things resolved.


----------



## HankRoof (Sep 11, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Looks like standard "three guys in a truck" quality, all the issues you pointed out are valid. And the "racking" method they used (pic 3) could also void your manufacturers warranty. be interested to here what they have to say, and wish you success in getting things resolved.


I appreciate your response.

I did email the manufacturer regarding Items 3 (stagger) and 4 (exposure) and their affect on the warranty however have yet to hear back.

The contractor came by today. We reviewed each slide in sequence and then looked at the roof from a distance. He did offer "explanations" for why things were the way they were but my perception is that each explanation did not hold up under scrutiny. Long story short is that he just walked away saying he would "comp" the roof.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Good news, I guess. "Comp" means free in my mind, But he's likely going to offer you a discount.


----------



## Fernanimal (Sep 29, 2021)

What was the final outcome? I wouldn't be paying that roofer a dime until this was all corrected....basically a reroof in my opinion.


----------



## Paladin (Nov 21, 2021)

HankRoof said:


> I had my roof done two days ago and intend on having a meeting with the contractor to discuss items that I feel may be issues. I was hoping to understand:
> 
> are all items that I've raised legitimate issues or am I being too picky?
> is it reasonable / possible for them to be fixed?
> ...


What was the outcome? What did your lawyer say?


----------

